# a quick question



## sharronmarie (Nov 3, 2005)

After reading a few threads and seeing that most of you are against sharing makeup, i wondered how that worked for those of you who are MA's or freelance. Do you have two sets of makeup, one for you and one for clients? Also for MAC MA's are you supplied with brushes when you are hired? And are they yours to keep and do whatever with or do you have to keep them at the counter?? TIA


----------



## Chelsea (Nov 3, 2005)

Im an MA and I don't have two sets of makeup because that is ridiculous. I have products I only use on me tho.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 3, 2005)

I do have a lot of duplicate items for myself. My personal collection is a lot bigger than my kit. It's way too much to fit in a traincase anyway. A few products (ones that aren't used too often) do double duty, and those are sanatized before I use them on someone else, and afterwards before I use them again. 

Here's what I do to avoid contamination-
Clean brushes between every use ( I keep a seperate set of brushes for my personal use)
Pressed Powder Products -Spritzed with alcohol solution after every use, then top layer is swiped off with clean cotton ball
Loose Powder Products - seperated into small sample containers, I take out some for myself out of the new container when I get the product, and then seperate as needed to work with (I generally give the client anything left over for touchups if needed)
Creme and liquid products- I scrape out or pour a small amount of product onto a plastic palette I use when working to ensure no cross contamination
Mascara- new disposable wand for every dip, never shared between myself and others, replaced frequently
lip product- spray with sanitizer and wipe off the top layer after every use, or for glosses, new disposable wand for every dip and work off product with lip brush

I don't work for MAC, so I can't tell you accurently what their sanitation procedures are. These are just what I do personally.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 3, 2005)

That was very informational. 
I never really knew how makeup artists kept things sanitary... - sounds pretty good to me!

- Whitney


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharronmarie* 
_After reading a few threads and seeing that most of you are against sharing makeup, i wondered how that worked for those of you who are MA's or freelance. Do you have two sets of makeup, one for you and one for clients? Also for MAC MA's are you supplied with brushes when you are hired? And are they yours to keep and do whatever with or do you have to keep them at the counter?? TIA_

 

MAC supplies you with your own brushes but you do HAVE to leave them at your counter. You can sign your brushes out if you need them but you have to ask.

I dont have doubles of everything but a few things i do that I use often like...Shroom e/s, clear lipglass, bronzer...etc etc


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

I work from time to time for a to help out a MA when she is doing a group and she has kits for us to use but I often bring my own items. 

The MA also works at makeup counter and she uses all their items. They supply everything for her.


----------



## martygreene (Nov 4, 2005)

I have separate kits, one for myself and one for clients. My client kit is much larger, but that is mainly because it runs the gambit from basic street makeup to bridal to corrective to theatre to SFX.

I manage sanitation largely by my product usage methods- I have stainless steel rectangular palettes and LOTS of both disposable plastic spatulas and stainless steel spatulas. I sample product onto a palette, and use from there. I can drop the spatulas and palettes into a pot of boiling water and they are good to go again. 

Anything that I can't sample in this manner, which is really only mascara and liquid liner, I use disposable applicators for each dip into the container, and replace them often. Many times clients of mine wish to keep products such as lipgloss, eyeliner, or mascara that is used on them, so part of my fee often includes the cost of the brand-new products which they will keep, and thus sanitation of them is less of an issue since they will be taking it home to use the rest of it up themselves.


----------

